

CodeSchool to increase subscription prices - trumbitta2
http://blog.codeschool.com/post/65363732790/code-school-price-increase

======
mattkrea
Interesting.

They don't seem to be adding enough content to justify this IMO.

~~~
tdous
I was thinking the same. And with Treehouse gaining some ground at their old
$25 rate, it seems like a strange time to be doing it. Unless they're somehow
really struggling to pay people to create content.

~~~
mattkrea
Exactly my thoughts.

I've paid previously but have since moved to Treehouse for that reason.

